# PSE Bow Madness sight mount holes



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I use the 3rd set up or the 2nd set down usually for the top sight bolt.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

My bowmadness XS I have the bottom Hole of the sight in the second from the lowest one and my sight ends up towards the bottom of the setting.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

NMP said:


> I use the 3rd set up or the 2nd set down usually for the top sight bolt.


Same here.


----------



## J.rocket209 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I ended up taking it to a shop and thats where they mounted it also.







Now on to my next problem! Love the bow and it shoots like a champ but my peep twists after each shot


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

get it shot in good, 2-300 shots, and have the shop twist the string to get the peep lined back up.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

I had my sdp on my 2010 bow madness in the same holes as you. I switched to the evo and almost had to put the sdp on the top hole and middle hole! It is a super fast bow @26 inch draw and 66lbs. I am 14 and my dad is getting the bow madness but i am shooting around 300 @ 66 but i am going to 70 and hoping my arms grow to 28 inches when i am done growing. I hope that i will be able to break the 300 fps barrier for sure for my deer hunt next year. Mule deer rock!!


----------

